# the rocky river marina



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

does any one HATE what they've done to the boat launch down at the R.R. marina? i know i do...those boat docks look great but it's going to make it tough to fish there this year...cramped 1 man docks = alot of angry fisherman


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

what did they do??pull the docks??


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Was there on Monday and did not notice anything different. If you are referring to the actual docks where everyone launches, they are the same and are posted "no fishing" anyways and have been for years. No one pays any attention to the "no fishing" signs anyways.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

BigDaddy300 said:


> No one pays any attention to the "no fishing" signs anyways.


Until the rangers come down looking for some easy bucks. They park at the ramp and hand out tickets as the folks walk off of the docks. Easy pickings. They probably wait a bit between ticketing events to ensure that they have a good crowd present when they show up to make some money.

He was probably referring to the way that the boat docks have creeped downstream to under the detroit bridge. The previously public spot under the bridge between the restaurant and the old krumreig's marina (soon to be condos) is now off limits, so the area from the wall near the public boat launch (which is not legal to fish from until they pull the docks - only the 100' or so of wall is legal) to the mouth of Erie is now private. 

Additionaly, it looks like the steel wall across from the wall/restaurant is now posted. Weeds are overgrown and nobody has been fishing there whenever I stop down to check things out. Was interesting to watch the boats try to manuver around the floats with the guys on both sides (trying to cast to the other side, of course) yelling at the boaters.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i tried trolling it once ,and they were about to start throwing rocks at the boats. why do they always fish (cast) to the other side?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

freyedknot said:


> why do they always fish (cast) to the other side?


Because that's where the fish are! You should be experienced enough to know that.  

The fish are never on the side of the river where you are fishing, especially steelhead. They're always where others are fishing, normally near those on the other side.


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

ya they are on the other side. My neighbor was telling me to anchor right along the cliff wall, I guess he said there's like holes that the fish hide in in the cliff? I have yet to try this, but I imagine it would Pi$$ the guy's off on the wall?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they do stack up along that steel wall, but the other guys north of there like to fish in the middle of the river. then you have to run the gauntlet of bobbers and it's tuff to tell which side of the river it was cast from.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Shadowolf said:


> ya they are on the other side. My neighbor was telling me to anchor right along the cliff wall, I guess he said there's like holes that the fish hide in in the cliff? I have yet to try this, but I imagine it would Pi$$ the guy's off on the wall?


It isn't really that much better near the high wall (cliff). When they dredge the river, it's in the middle. Problem with those fishing near the cliff is that some big rocks will fall from it at times. Best to wear a hardhat. But, that won't even help for the big rocks. Best reason for anchoring near that side is that you have a good angle for the holes (more like creases) that run in the same direction as the flow. This fishing from the shore will be in the holes with some of the drift, but not all. From a boat, you can cast straight up/down stream and be in the hole most of the time. They will often lay in these creases when not active.

Best way to find them is to drive over the bridge (detroit) and look off of the valley edge (wooster road) during low water conditions. You can see the bottom features pretty good from over 100' up.


----------



## Dipman (Jul 25, 2007)

Anyone ever trolled the mouth or have any insight? Just got a boat this summer, 14ft aluminum, and was wondering if this could handle it? Never been down past the marina before. Thanks.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

A couple of guys were trolling there yesterday. No fish caught. Not many rolling around there as well. The trolling area from the ramps to the lake is somewhat limited due to boats docked on both sides. This will improve once many are pulled for the winter. The mouth area is somewhat protected by a short rock wall on the east and a cliff on the west side. You're normally safe trolling in there to the lake unless there's a north wind.


----------



## camshaft (Apr 14, 2004)

I thought those usually got pulled out around the end of October.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Never trolled the river, but have motored out to the mouth, anchored by the west cliff and cast spoons and got trout.


----------

